# Corsair 400R or 500R



## cmaxvt (May 24, 2012)

Which do you guys think?  I am about to pull the trigger on one of em.. Look at my system specs you can see my rig.  I plan on SLIing my 670's in the next few months and I am unsure if the 500R is overkill.  It's $16 more on Amazon so not really a big deal, but I want to keep a somewhat low profile with my rig.. so i am not sure where to go with this.

Thoughts?

Edit: Links for Comparison

500R
Corsair Carbide Series 500R Black Steel structure ...

400R
Corsair Carbide Series 400R Graphite grey and blac...


----------



## happita (May 24, 2012)

I think since your rig is so nice, it's only good if you treat it to a nice spacy case like the 500r. I'm going to get 1 myself pretty soon as well. I would go for the white one, it looks so nice and from the reviews, they say its 1 of the coolest looking cases (if you fancy it like the way Corsair makes em).


----------



## sneekypeet (May 24, 2012)

Corsair Obsidian Series 550D Black Aluminum / Stee...

my personal pick


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (May 24, 2012)

the 500R definitely looks better imo and has a side fan, which could be quite useful if you are planning to SLI


----------



## cmaxvt (May 24, 2012)

haha thanks.  It's not that nice yet.. gettin there.  I wouldn't say the 400R is that bad, there is not a whole lot of difference between it and the 500R except the 200mm side fan.  My main concern honestly is dust, I tend to get a good bit of it in teh current case and these at least have some filters.. and apparently buying a filter for the sidepanel is about $20 on either of them.


----------



## cmaxvt (May 24, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Corsair Obsidian Series 550D Black Aluminum / Stee...
> 
> my personal pick



Sadly that is a little more than I wanted to spend.  I was hoping to spend $80..the 400R steps up to $100ish and the 500R is $116.

Money is a bit tight lately so i am trying to keep it right around $100


----------



## sneekypeet (May 24, 2012)

But it also has all the filters you need, its silent, and I think sleeker to have in a room


----------



## cmaxvt (May 24, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> But it also has all the filters you need, its silent, and I think sleeker to have in a room



It certainly looks nice.  Every opening is filtered?  I really dont think i would ever keep them all covered.. I mainly use it for gaming and I really like to keep it from overheating my room before I go to bed =P


----------



## cmaxvt (May 24, 2012)

Just how restrictive is the airflow on the 550D?  It seems like it would severely hurt airflow with everything plugged up.  If they made it for $115 with none of those fancy covers but kept the filters I'd jump on it.. I guess what is $25...... why would you link that to me


----------



## sneekypeet (May 24, 2012)

It has all areas covered with filters. The plastic covers are removable top and side to allow for fans to be installed. The front breathes through gaps that run along the side of the door.

Sorry man, didn't mean to tease you, but why not buy what you need instead of paying more for it the other way


----------



## cmaxvt (May 24, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry man, didn't mean to tease you, but why not buy what you need instead of paying more for it the other way



you dirty sonova.. haha.  You might have me there.  It seems like a good solution.. I am not exactly having an easy time convincing myself otherwise.  If I remove all the covers, I can install fans?  Do i take that to mean the covers attach by where the fans would screw in, and the filters stay if you put fans up?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 24, 2012)

That image should explain it


----------



## cmaxvt (May 24, 2012)

So it actually looks fairly ugly with the cover off.  Interesting.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 24, 2012)

That's the beauty of the front door being able to open from both sides, put that side facing the wall


----------



## cmaxvt (May 24, 2012)

Hmm unfortunately with my current setup I am stuck with that side facing out. Do you run yours opened it closed? Do you game with it.. and how are the temps with it opened compared to closed?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 24, 2012)

I don't use it anymore With the panels all on the temperatures were very reasonable for a closed case, and it has sound dampening materials included to keep the noise inside and out of your ears. With the panels off the top and bottom, not adding extra fans, the temps dropped a couple of degrees. The testing I do I run a bit of IBT and Heaven bench to get things toasty. I cant say this chassis falls behind many other cases that offer cooling with 3 120mm fans, this one just does it quieter than the rest.


----------

